# Available



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm available for the most part pretty much anytime that someone needs an extra body to go fishing and help with the cost of things, clean up and whatever else. Thanks.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*going this afternoon*

I am going this afternoon from SC Give me a call at 850 501 6098 I will not be checking the forum before I go :no: ed


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

How about Fri Oct 11? $100 for gas + your food & drink. Heading 25 miles to the pass in 23' Trophy w/single outboard.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I may be looking for 1 or 2 on Saturday to go out of orange beach. Nothing real early. Mid morning run till we limit. Then put a new plan together. May trysler grounds or run for a little while and look for some grass .


----------



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

Still available if anyone needs a spot filled. Thanks


----------

